# Liberal thought police Political correctness



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

*Here's a tidy little reminder of what life would be like if the politically correct thought police get their way in this country*. French actress Brigitte Bardot was convicted yesterday of inciting racial hatred and ordered to pay $6,000 -- her fourth fine since 1997.

And what was her crime?

She wrote a book. That's right...she was punished in a French court of law for something she wrote in her book. So what did she say? According to the court, her book "presents Muslims as barbaric and cruel invaders, responsible for terrorist acts and eager to dominate the French to the extent of wanting to exterminate them." *Obviously, truth isn't a defense when it comes to free speech in France. It sounds like the old sex kitten adequately described Al-Qaeda.* :lol: 
This is what life is going to be like in this country when the leftist, hyper-compassionate elites get their way. They want to criminalize thought and criminalize what they classify as "hate speech." 
*It's the same thing with hate crimes...punishing someone for what they were thinking at the time they committed a crime is a slippery slope.*

And now you see where that leads.

FREE SPEECH you better appreciate it!!

In considering the situation in France, you should know that there are not many countries out there where freedom of speech is guaranteed. Canada, for instance, has no guaranteed freedom of speech in its constitution. It can be said that free speech is pretty much unique to Great Britain and the United States. Make no mistake .. there are people in this country, *both on the left and on the right*, who want us to join Canada in this regard.


----------

